# Off Grid Strawbale house for sale on 29 acres



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

OFF GRID STRAWBALE HOME-29 ACRES-END OF THE ROAD-S.E. KANSAS



This is the ultimate survivor/prepper/homesteader paradise. Private and secluded, not seen from the dead end gravel road, is a 26 ft. round, 2 story, 3 bedroom 1 bath ,strawbale house, with live roof; built in 2008. Completely off grid location with solar array, and backup generator, to supply all your modern conveniences. Custom inlayed hardwood floors, custom butcher-block countertops, outdoor kitchen/sun room/screen porch and wrap around deck. Heat source is a modern, Amish made, wood fired cook stove; providing plenty of heat for this highly efficient shelter, as well as, hot water and unlimited baking. Cooling is provided passively, by holding the night temperature all day; as well as, by a geothermal "earthtube" system, which draws air through underground 4" pipes.



Water is very abundant here, springs dot the hillside. We have dug two spring catchments, and lined them with rock. There is also a well in the bottomland that never goes dry; even in the drought of 2012. It is equipped with a solar pump that automatically comes on when the sun comes up. On a sunny day, it pumps up to 600 gallons/day into your choice of either a 200 gallon stainless steel tank that gravity feeds to the house, or a 10,000 gallon pool that can be used to gravity irrigate the 2 acre garden, or cool off in. There is also a 1,000 gallon rain catchment system on the barn for watering the animals. Two, crystal clear, spring fed creeks merge on the property, and feed into the Big Sugar Creek that clips the corner of the property. We have the only good access around for canoeing, fishing, and swimming.



The organic bottomland soil is what dreams are made of. The fertile, black soil runs eight feet deep with no rocks. Because of the lay of the land, this piece has never been chemically farmed. We have fenced off a two acre garden spot and bordered it with fruit trees (apple, pear, peach, cherry, almond), a small vineyard, and berries (raspberry, blackberry, boysenberry, blueberry, strawberry). Of course, there's a couple of bee hives to keep everything pollenated; as well as, a beautiful hand dug root cellar to keep your bountiful harvest in. The entire property is fenced and cross fenced to keep animals in or out. There are 2 barns, one includes a chicken coop and yard on one side and a milking parlor/shelter for goats on the other. We keep goats, sheep, chickens, ducks, a jersey cow, and a work horse; all of which can be included with the sale if desired.



Our land is not the Kansas people imagine. It is very diverse; a perfect blend of prairie, mature timbered hillside (oak, maple, hickory, sycamore, walnut) and rich bottomland, with plenty of water, and magnificent views. Soooo, why would we sell this perfect refuge? We desire to free ourselves from the bondage of a land payment. We are willing to sell our hard work and sacrifice to be debt free. Please check out our youtube video for a look into the building process of the house and the lifestyle that comes with it; you can find the link at http://www.livincleanandgreen.com/ 

$175,000


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm sorry for being so stupid, but can someone tell me how to upload pics


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I believe there is a function that allows you to load them directly from your computer now.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Test loading picture from computer. Yep it works. Click on the "manage attachment" button at the bottom and then find the image on your computer.


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

I really hate being the guy that can't figure this stuff out, but I don't see the "manage attachment" button


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Chief Joe said:


> I really hate being the guy that can't figure this stuff out, but I don't see the "manage attachment" button


My computer shows things differently than my phone, or iPad doesâ¦ What kind of device are you using?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

An HP decktop computer.

I see the "Manage Attachments" button on the lower left of this screen. I'll grab a screen shot.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's what I see. It's on the lower left.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

When you make a "reply" the box has some symbols above the typing box. Click the one that looks like a paperclip. A box should open up, click on "browse" and it should open your computer's "my pictures" type folders for you to pick out pictures to attach.

Hope this helps(and is right, lol)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wolfy-hound said:


> When you make a "reply" the box has some symbols above the typing box. Click the one that looks like a paperclip. A box should open up, click on "browse" and it should open your computer's "my pictures" type folders for you to pick out pictures to attach.
> 
> Hope this helps(and is right, lol)


That works for me too. It brings me to the same browse window to select photos from my computer.


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

Alas, I'm not the stupid one after all - the higher ups have informed me I havn't been a member long enough to post pictures, so until the magical amount of time has elapsed and I suddenly become worthy, you can find the link on www.livincleanandgreen.com


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I live in Kansas and storm shelters (built in or in the basement) are very essential. This place does not seem to have any. Is there one?


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

Didn't you notice the awesome hand dug root cellar in the video?? It would work for a storm shelter, but we've never had to go in it - the round design sheds the wind very well, not even a sqeak in the strongest of storms. Also the location being on a shelf on a hill, completely blocked from all North and most West wind makes a big difference.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Joe, if you upload your photos to Photobucket, or another photo hosting website, you will be able to place them here using the "Insert Image" tool that looks sort of like an envelope (with stamp) behind a couple of mountains. You make a free account at Photobucket, upload your photos there (resize them to 640 x 4something) and then use the "direct link" provided on the right side of the screen when you have one photo selected.

Does that make sense?

Finally, you might want to start over with a new thread, so that the photos show up right away for the casual browser. Well, as long as I'm offering unsolicited advice, I'd put "in Kansas" (or "in west Kansas" or whatever applies) right in the opening headline.


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

My wife and I have been in awe watching the youtube video of your place going up. Amazing what you did there and priced at a steal!! We are currently attempting to buy 5 acres in the Phoenix area that just raw land and we are going to have to pay as much. Amazing place and we would buy it in a flash if we could make a living in Kansas.


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your helpful advice, but today is the day I am no longer the lowest indian on the totem pole, not even worthy to post pictures. Today I am one step closer to chief, and I can even be trusted to show you pictures of my place - so here is one, and I'll be taking Julia's advice of starting a new thread with more pics


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

what town are you close to?


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

Mound City


----------

